# New girl :)



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi to you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry for my poor englesh, hope it won't be a problem...
I'we been watching this site for some time now, love it! You guys rock!
You all are georgeus, and make-up skills are more than great!
I learned so much, tnx !
I kind envy you, you all have MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm from Serbia (ex Yugoslavia), and we don't have it, and i think they won't be opening here soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway...
That's it from me for now


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

Your English sounds great to me! I'm glad you are enjoying yourself here so far!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello.............


----------



## nunu (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## maxynesmom1 (Apr 1, 2009)

So glad you could join us!! have fun!!


----------



## Tainaeyez (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome! Your English is good


----------



## esperanza0905 (Aug 25, 2009)

pozdravko ...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## purple_pumpkin (Aug 31, 2009)

Tnx everyone, you are so nice.
I'm really enjoying on specktra


----------

